# green tree frog setup



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

would this be ok for a green tree frog (hyla cinerea) its 18"high X15"long X6" deep, the water bowl is about 6cm diameter and the basking spot gets to about 85F


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

looks good to me


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

yea but dont use a basking light as this dries the frog out heatmats are better for keeping frogs


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

16-BIT, Thats good to know. I have used lamps for mine. time for me to switch. Do they need a hot and cold side like other reps and amphs. I just got a packman frog and Im sure he would be more comfertable with a heat-matt.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

its a nice set-up but a bit small for a frog. they are very hectic.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Looks nice, lots of spots to hide! cant see a water dish though? As for the lamps ive been advised away from them for amphibs too, so a change to mats would be good. Esp for the pacman as they wont move out of the way!!


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

if it temp because it really is way to small as a permanent house.


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

whats the best size viv for them


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

as big as possible. i'd say a 2ftx2ftx12inches would be a nice size. they can jump quite a distance. the exo terra tanks are good too.


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

what about 4'x3'x21" lol


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

:smile: yeah that'd be fine


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

looks nice to me


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Well its only one frog. I think as long as you clean it often and give it some exercise it should work greatly! Hey, thats about 4 times as big as my tank for my whites (i only have one) - its only an 8 gallon!: victory:


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

*Whoa!*

Sorry to doublepost but did anyone see the LIZARD in there!? Whoa, its like I Spy!:lol2: 

Look here:
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/mihogan/liz.jpg


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Mihogan said:


> Sorry to doublepost but did anyone see the LIZARD in there!? Whoa, its like I Spy!:lol2:
> 
> Look here:
> http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/mihogan/liz.jpg


If you are such a detective show me the tree frog 

Do you not think he may not have the tree frog yet and thats why he is asking if that set up is ok.:grin1:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

personally i like to give my frogs a tank at least a bit bigger than the distance they can jump.


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Is there a tree frog or are you just being sarcastic:lol2: 

I wasn't trying to be rude or anything. But if lizards are living in there and she wants to put a tree frog in, maybe it should be washed. Just an idea. Can anyone back this up?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

looks good! need to make ours a bit better...kinda bare at mo


----------



## bremen (Feb 9, 2007)

How do you use heat mats if you have thick substrate and a decorative wall on 3 sides of the aquarium????? I think if you use a clamp lamp and sortof angle it where it isnt projecting a beam straight down than it wont dry your frog out and it actually raises the air temperature of the WHOLE aquarium instead of having a really hot side and a really cold side...just a suggestion!


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

its better to have one end hotter than the other so the animal can move to which ever temp it feels more comfortable at.


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

can you handle them i got a book and read up on the internet and couldnt find anything about handling


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

no they don't really enjoy it. they won't sit still like a whites tree frog. if you do have to handle them make sure you wet your hands first.


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

i dont think i'll bother handling handling them if they dont like it


----------

